# Fursuit head and hot glue?



## Lonbrat (Apr 15, 2015)

I'm not very good at sewing, (or making curved shapes at least) I've made 2 heads using glue on the furring part. But I've heard this is a bad idea. Why? I understand about the whole suit, since moving around can be hard in glue. 
Both my heads look okay, they don't have any bald spots or anything, but why is it so bad?


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (Apr 15, 2015)

Lonbrat said:


> I'm not very good at sewing, (or making curved shapes at least) I've made 2 heads using glue on the furring part. But I've heard this is a bad idea. Why? I understand about the whole suit, since moving around can be hard in glue.
> Both my heads look okay, they don't have any bald spots or anything, but why is it so bad?



You can probably find some good explanations here.



http://fursuit.livejournal.com/4966506.html


----------

